# Economy causing people to stock



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I went to a music jam today where we had a pot luck lunch, and had an interesting conversation at the table that I sat. We began discussing the economy, and several of the people there said that they were beginning to stock up on food and other necessities because of the economy. Besides my daughter, I was the youngest one at the table, and must have had a shocked expression on my face as one of the people looked at me and said that if I had lived during or after the depression like many of them had, that I would stock up also. I didn't let them know that I have lived this way for years. 

My hope is that many of these people can convince their children and grandchildren to stock up before it's too late.

Dawn


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I was at my neighbors having this very discussion and I was shocked since I didn't even bring it up!


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

The stores are playing the stock up game also. Beware of thier tricks. For example a local grocery chain here in CA had Healthy Choice soups in 18oz cans 10 for 10.00. I picked up 20 cans, and when at the register I noticed that some were ringing up at 1.25 per can. I asked the manager why and he said that if you buy more than 10 it is 1.25 which he pulled out the newspaper ad to confirm. However at the row where it was picked up it said 10 for 10.00 and no stipulations. He did not want to make my day for 2.50 so I said OK I will take my money back -125.00 worth and walked out. Later that evening hubby and I went to the same chain with ten cans each in different lines and went through 3 times and got 60 cans. See the work involved?
I guess I got grumpy when cashing my payroll check -they wanted my social that started me off. I hope everyone can prep before the rest of the sheeple figure what they are going to do when it gets tougher.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Was that at Staters? Because they are starting to play games with coupons,and not stocking enough to cover sale items.

I think thats pretty short sighted and really treating their years long faithful customers shabbily.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

motivated said:


> The stores are playing the stock up game also. Beware of thier tricks. For example a local grocery chain here in CA had Healthy Choice soups in 18oz cans 10 for 10.00. I picked up 20 cans, and when at the register I noticed that some were ringing up at 1.25 per can. I asked the manager why and he said that if you buy more than 10 it is 1.25 which he pulled out the newspaper ad to confirm. However at the row where it was picked up it said 10 for 10.00 and no stipulations. He did not want to make my day for 2.50 so I said OK I will take my money back -125.00 worth and walked out. Later that evening hubby and I went to the same chain with ten cans each in different lines and went through 3 times and got 60 cans. See the work involved?
> I guess I got grumpy when cashing my payroll check -they wanted my social that started me off. I hope everyone can prep before the rest of the sheeple figure what they are going to do when it gets tougher.



I've never been to a store that didn't have a stipulation on the specials....


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Things sound like they are going to get worst too. On Friday, Merrill Lynch announced that they are expecting a $14 Billion dollar loss. American Express announced they are seeing a significant increase in late payments, charge offs, and defaults; which they say indicates the economy is taking a turn for the worst. It claims when they see this high of defaults among it's superior-rated customers, the economy is taking a turn for the worst as even the more affluent find it difficult to pay their bills.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

NickieL said:


> I've never been to a store that didn't have a stipulation on the specials....


 Really? The supermarket I shop at never has any stipulations on sale items or any other items. Although other stores I shopped at in the past did.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Really? The supermarket I shop at never has any stipulations on sale items or any other items. Although other stores I shopped at in the past did.


I'm jeolous!

The stores here will lure you in with milk specials but the limit will be 2. or canned food specials and the limit will be 4---you can buy more but only at the regular price.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Our local walmart never has items on the shelf if there is a good coupon. They'll be absent from the shelves for weeks. I don't bother any more.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Boo it was Stater Brothers market.
Most of the time if there is a limit on the item it is posted,but this time it was not.
I am sick of the games and hoops to jump through to save a dime.
I am just stubborn enough to beat them at the game.

motivated


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

NickieL said:


> I'm jeolous!
> 
> The stores here will lure you in with milk specials but the limit will be 2. or canned food specials and the limit will be 4---you can buy more but only at the regular price.


 Here's this weeks specials:

http://unitedonlinead.adplexonline.com/StoreLocator.aspx?&checked=1

Select Wichita Falls, and then Kell Blvd.

No limits at all. Not even any limits when you get there. No stipulations of any kind at all.

I love that chain. They only hire friendly, helpful people, and they put your groceries in the car for you. When they hire young people, they pay part of their college education for them (if they choose to go to college). 

If you want something they don't carry, they bend over backwards to find it so they can order it for you.

It's a family-owned chain, and they do a tremendous amount of charity work. They take ALL the leftover bakery goods, deli food, etc, to the children's homes, senior citizens centers, and the homeless missions, every day. They don't throw out any good food like other supermarkets do (bad for the dumpster divers LOL). They have a lot of charity drives.

The owners are Christians, and it shows.


----------



## okie-steading (Jul 19, 2007)

ladycat said:


> Here's this weeks specials:
> 
> http://unitedonlinead.adplexonline.com/StoreLocator.aspx?&checked=1
> 
> ...


our local United's here in oklahoma have just been bought up by a corporation. I might have to head down to vernon to shop at their United if our store goes kapootz.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

motivated said:


> Boo it was Stater Brothers market.
> Most of the time if there is a limit on the item it is posted,but this time it was not.
> I am sick of the games and hoops to jump through to save a dime.
> I am just stubborn enough to beat them at the game.
> ...


Yep,the coupon apple juice they were out of ticked me off,then they didnt have the sale salmon.

Im impressed you went thru 6 times,did you use the same checker? Was it up here or down the hill,Im surprised the store up here is a bigger game player than below.

Manager up here I have some choice words for and they arent flattering. :flame:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I love that chain. They only hire friendly, helpful people, and they put your groceries in the car for you.


 We ran into a store like that in Central Cal. Not only do you not take out your groceries its POLICY period that they take em out and put in car.Thats SERVICE!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yesterday, I heard the strangest thing on a local Radio station. While traveling in central PA. This is top 40's type. You Know the Best mix of the 80,90,today type. Not even really the local news type. Well the morning sat. show was starting. They kinda have a morning drive program on Sat. Morning. Weird I know. Well, the lead commentator comes on and they are talking about the "news" of the day. This or that about Britney.., .. ect. They then go onto the primary. Then the second commentator says "What difference does the Presidential race make when we are headed for a recession." The other guy says "yeah, I've seen something to that effect in the news. But it won't be too bad." The guy two says "you better get ready. It will be worse than the depression. This time. The first guy is like "what". The second guy says" Well Back then people knew to do for themselves. They could make bread, ect. To get By." The first guy ends the conversation quickly by saying "yeah," Then changes the subject.

I figure the time is near that the whole population figures out what is coming . So I'd say put up your last stores. 

Has anyone else heard this kinda thing in the "general" news.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

We've been hearing a lot more on the news about the possible recession, finally. But of course, they're a little late in their reporting!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

our stores play games all the time around here..like raising the price per lb on meats that are "BOGO".."buy one get one free". And running weeks long sales with that spot frequently empty..you can get a rain check for the missing items but most folks just buy something else so the store has a win situation(oh no it's not bait and switch...sure)...I fear for the elderly and the children of "children having children"; nutrition is tuff if you are poor or ignorant....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

okie-steading said:


> our local United's here in oklahoma have just been bought up by a corporation.


 That's awful! :nono:


----------



## Momwannabe (Dec 10, 2007)

motivated said:


> hubby and I went to the same chain with ten cans each in different lines and went through 3 times and got 60 cans. See the work involved?


but, if you KNOW there is a limit, isn't that stealing? You might not have gotten caught, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

As I stated there was no limit listed at the end of the row where the soup was picked up it was plainly marked 10 for 10.00. I PAID for the soup in cold hard cash.

There is no limit on how many times a day you can shop-yet. I expect that will change in the near future.

Boo we used different checkers and different lines at Staters up here.
motivated


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Momwannabe said:


> but, if you KNOW there is a limit, isn't that stealing? You might not have gotten caught, but that doesn't make it right.


I don't consider that stealing. You are following their rules to the letter. In the small print somewhere it says 10 per customer per visit. If you go out to the car and come back in its another visit (unless there is a time limit that says per day). I see no real difference between going through the lines 6 times or stopping there every day. The stores just assume that you won't want to go through the hassle of buying 10 at a time. Now the more determined stores will limit that 10 per person with an additional purchase requirement but that too doesn't mean much because if its an item that I really want I will break my shopping down into sections or take a friend. Really all they are trying to do is prevent mom and pop type stores from buying it all up.


----------



## Momwannabe (Dec 10, 2007)

LvDemWings said:


> Really all they are trying to do is prevent mom and pop type stores from buying it all up.


Actually, what they are doing is offering loss-leaders in order to entice customers into their store. They either make little/no profit on those items, or in some cases, they actually lose money on them. The idea is that they make a profit on the other items the customer will purchase while in the store. They place a limit on the # of items each customer can buy in order to limit their own losses.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Everything is Tough if you are "IGNORANT". 

Its why so much of the population has a tough time. Politicians from both parties would rather have most of us IGNORANT. Then they can distract us with Britiney and they can do as they please.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We're going thru one of our periodic lean times due once again to medical issues. I was planning to economize at the grocery store but dh insisted that I not only buy what was on my list but 2 or more extras. He said what we spend today is going to save us much more in the future as prices continue their upward spiral.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

When I first started pantry style shopping (which lead to prepping) I often did the 
"Parking Lot Relay" as described. Buy the alloted amount, drop off in car & head back in.
Few years ago I had a duh moment & realized there is or perhaps was a timming to loss leader sales such as baking supplies on sale for Winter holidays I really stocked up.
Whole wheat store brand flour on sale for .99 - 5 lbs. bag no limit. Shoulda seen the cashier's face as I loaded 15 bags on the belt. Told him we were reinacting the I love Lucy Episode when Lucy bakes bread. Guy behind me burst a gut the kid just shrugged.
Same line on commerically canned German Potato Salad. Told the manager who was working the line we are planning on having the German Consulate over for dinner.
Bought 30 cans & rain checked for another 30.
This year all the major chain stores in my area now have a limit of one. Must be bought with the club/bonus card assigned with your info. Other rules such as only on Thursdays, midafternoon, give the special handshake ect apply.
The cheapest I saw white sugar was for $1.79 this holiday season.
Last year cost me .99 for 5 lbs. 

I don't think the problem will be with Americans not willing to use the old ways but with not having the right tools. You can water bath in anything deep enough to boil water in but it's hard to DIY canning system without a lid & ring. 
~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2007/06/putting-food-by-n-da-hood.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Another thing that frosts my buns is;
10# of xxx is a dollar
but now watch this-
The giant economy 20# size is --only--$2.50. . .!!

Duhh . . .and the sheep__ buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> Another thing that frosts my buns is;
> 10# of xxx is a dollar
> but now watch this-
> The giant economy 20# size is --only--$2.50. . .!!


 That bugs me too. I do the math and buy whatever works out cheapest per ounce.

On a similar note, I splurged on an organic caulifower the other day. But get this: The organic cauliflowers were $2.99 *each*. But they were all different sizes. Some must have been less than a pound, and some must have been close to 4lbs. The produce man was handy, so I confirmed with him that the price was *each* and not per pound. I dug around in the bin and got the most huge one I could find, and yes, I was charged $2.99 for it. We've been eating on that thing for days.

Just out of curiosity, I looked at the non-organic cauliflowers. They were also $2.99 each, and they were all small. :shrug: 

That's why you've got to check everything carefully, and compare prices, and do the math.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I do that too Ladycat. Sometimes the organic is close, the same or cheaperand sometimes its outrageously expensive. I buy which ever one is the best in price and quality.


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> Has anyone else heard this kinda thing in the "general" news.


I was pretty astonished that they were talking about "the recession" on our local 6 o'clock news the other night. They interviewed an "economist" who was saying that we were headed into or already in the beginning of a recession but that basically it won't be a deep one and will end quickly "if the consumer does not panic and doesn't close their pocketbooks." :doh: He said as long as we all keep spending as normal everything will all be okay. Uhhh....just where is all the money supposed to come from??!!  Needless to say we were pretty stunned and just stared at each other mouths agape because if this is what "they" are preaching we truly are in a huge amount of trouble (as well as denial!).


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I just got back from Shopping. I spent $123 and didn't get much of anything. 1 qrt of olive oil on sale was 9.79 .I was blown away at the produce area, CF 3.99 per head, cut up lettuce $1.99 per bag, Apples 1.49 per lb. Carrots the baby ones 1.69 per lb. It was crazy!! I also noted that every one looking at the produce was in sticker shock. I also noted that many people were just staring at the shelves with a blank look on their faces. Ramin noodles 5/1.00 Many carts with just the basics in them, no one in the chip and soda lanes. I'm in WI , with high heating bills.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

This last week at almost every local grocery store, and walmart too...peanut butter was less than 90 cents a pound for the small jars and at least 1.30 a pound in the big ones. We got lots of little jars from the cheapest place. I still saw people with big jars of peanut butter in their carts at walmart though, because the little ones were on sale for a $1 and the paper had a $1 off coupon...but of course they were all out.

Some people think once they write something on their grocery list, they need to bring it home. If it isn't a good deal or you see a better thing to spend your money on, change what you buy! Eggs were on sale at $1 a carton yesterday because they couldn't be sold today. So I wasn't planning on getting them then, but you bet I did. I just wish I could have found a manager to see if I could get a whole bunch at a reduced rate.

Kayleigh


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted by stanb999
> Has anyone else heard this kinda thing in the "general" news.


Not sure where this person got this information, but she's very involved in political, world and economic news, but according to her news sources, the *real* numbers are showing us at the beginning stages of a depression.

That statement was verified by another person I know, who keeps up with the numbers and issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

******* said:


> Some people think once they write something on their grocery list, they need to bring it home.


 I write down what I need, but how much I get, or what else I get, depends on what I find when I get there.

What I normally buy every week:

Milk
Bananas
Tomatos
Bread

But before going, I check the sales circular. While I'm there, I check the pick baskets. 

So I might buy only the above 4 items, or I might buy additional stuff. I might buy extra tomatoes if they happen to be on sale. I might have a sale item written on my list, but then not get it after I get there, depending on various factors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Has anyone else heard this kinda thing in the "general" news.


 This was in today's paper:

http://timesrecordnews.com/news/2008/jan/12/tightening/

This stuck out at me:

_News of rising fuel costs, a sub-prime mortgage crisis, lackluster home construction, anemic employment figures and *the threat of a possible recession* has lots of families looking hard at the bottom line._

"Threat" of a recession? We're already there!!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

ladycat said:


> This was in today's paper:
> 
> http://timesrecordnews.com/news/2008/jan/12/tightening/
> 
> ...


Christmas sales figures were the most obvious telling example of that. Prior to lackluster seasonal sales were the lower than usual numbers in seasonal jobs created. They already knew this was coming. Of course, the rest of us are late to the party, as usual.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> They already knew this was coming. Of course, the rest of us are late to the party, as usual.


 Not so.We types of folks here have been warning about this for years within our areas of expertise.

Why anyone is surprised by what is so obvious to anyone who believes their own eyes and can process the same over media propaganda just beats the heck outta me.

How anyone cant grasp that the dollar has been falling for years,and cant grocery shop and see prices are rising,and our jobs with good wages and benefits have been sent out of country,and is now surprised we are in a recession then what can I say?

But then again,I believe what I see,not the propaganda press and lying politicians.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

mightybooboo said:


> Not so.We types of folks here have been warning about this for years within our areas of expertise.
> 
> Why anyone is surprised by what is so obvious to anyone who believes their own eyes and can process the same over media propaganda just beats the heck outta me.
> 
> ...


Yes. I do agree with this Booboo. What I meant was that they're concealing the truth for people who swallow it hook, line and sinker - you know, the majority who watch and don't listen, think, or understand how it all works together to create what we have now. There are a lot of them out there who will be taken by surprise. I feel bad for them, as to me, they look like sitting ducks. Oh, who am I kidding, we're just as much sitting ducks for this tsunami as anyone else. The only difference is, we've been standing there pointing at the wave coming.

BTW, good to see you've come back. :baby04:


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

I think the american consumer is finally cutting back, which made Christmas a bust for a lot of retailers. Real estate nationally peaked in about July/Aug 2005, and it's taken a while for it to permeate the minds of the public. Inflation has been raging everywhere except in the doctored statistics that the gov't publishes. The mainstream press has been dutifully reporting the spin from the gov't and wall street, as they don't want to upset any advertisers. Gold has been soaring, up about 30% over the last year, but the mainstream financial press talks about the "best investment of the last year" being tech stocks, up about 7-10%. 

Now, the disconnect is so great, that they can't maintain any credibility without at least some acknowledgement of reality. And I'm guessing the housing industry ads have dropped off a bit too. Hence, the slow parade of truth dribbling out. The same people that denied there was ever a real estate bubble, suddenly say that it is "contained" to subprime, and already discounted by the market, so time to buy! When the dismal Christmas season was too much to explain away, they're finally admitting to "maybe" a recession, but it will be a short/shallow one. Remember the tech bubble bursting, and the "second half recovery" story that got trotted out for 3 years? (with my best Dr Phil twang) "How's that second half tech recovery workin' out fer ya?" Expect the same "shallow recession, if there is one at all" to be spun continually the whole way down. Personally, I think it will be much worse than that.

The fact is many people will be surprised, on both Wall street and main street. Quite a few investment banks, and probably hedge funds, "drank the coolaid" and believed their own spin. Hence the CEO's being fired (but still getting their huge bonuses) for huge writedowns, and hedge funds going out of business. On financial forums I visit, i've seen a few anecdotes about real estate agents that are buried under a too-big house, plus an "investment" house, plus a complete drying up of commissions and having to get a job in another industry. They're suffering from their belief that "real estate only goes up", that turned out to be wrong.

On the other hand, there are probably many people that won't be completely surprised. People that realized the inflation stats were bogus. People that scratched their head wondering how young kids with mediocre jobs could get loans for huge houses. 

Right now, the general public is just beginning to wake up to the economic problems. I expect a lot more discussion at public gatherings, and in the news. Look at the greatly increased threads about the economy on these forums over the last week or two.

At some point, there will be a political impact, altho exactly what form that will take is unknown (to me at least, maybe others know). I also expect the crime rate to go up. I also expect businesses to get more desparate; some will slash prices, others will resort to deception, eg, claiming your payment arrived late and you owe a late fee, misbilling your card, mislabled prices on goods, etc. Local gov'ts will also get desparate for funds, and likely increase fees and/or taxes, or give out more speeding tickets. A lot more financial hardship just about everywhere.

A couple months ago, I read an interview of an expert on derivatives. When the interviewer asked him where we were in the unfolding credit crises, and guessed 2-3 inning, the expert laughed and said "No, the game hasn't started yet. People are still coming into the ballpark and they're warming up for the national anthem."

I think we have a very very long way to go to get these problems behind us. 

--sgl


----------



## Mistypearl (Jan 1, 2008)

Being a new homesteader, I am leaning that many of the things I took for granted, just aren't that way! I am stocking up on all types of goods, especially rice, canned veggies, and paper items that I find on sale. Last week, for example, our local hometown grocery had an unadvertized sale on Cambell's chicken noodle soup, at $.47 a can. I bought twelve. I also got a 25 lb of rice for $8.99. And while not a big fan of potato flakes, I have got several boxes of them for "emergency" supplies.

I am looking into purchasing some pullets from a good friend, that I know is trustworthy, and we have three goats, and one milk cow, and another for meat. ( If things get bad, I think Nickle will be one of the first sacrifices...anybody have a good recipe for mule steak, ha ha!) So, we won't do without milk, and even meat, if worse comes to worse. I also learned how to make "farmer's cheese" over the summer, so we will have that, too.
I am praying, and trying to use the brains God gave me, LOL!
All in all, our pantry is filled, and I figure the baby and I can survive for at least three months on the supplies we have in the house.
I haven't heard anything on the main-stream news, but then again, that is a subject only the bravest will venture to discuss at this time. Still, I do think it pays to keep our eyes and ears open, and be prepared for contingencies.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Just talking to BIL last night about stocking up,said he didnt have much.I played the economic cheap angle on him as they used to buy in bulk.He admitted he would like to know more.I scared him with tuna fish though as a prep food,oops,wrong words!300 cans blew him away,couldnt comprehend that but for 5 thats not much at all.Need to take him a lot slower,LOL!Sheesh,when me and Mrs hit 60 cans we are buying more,and have other meats too.

He has a family of 5 and does the grocery shopping.Im going to get him into Winco,a large discount store,and start loading a couple carts for myself of sale items to show him how its done and that it isnt scary,LOL.One thing he pointed out was how do you keep it from outdating? You buy what you eat and keep it rotated is all.Oh he says.

When I started talking pandemic flu and such,then pointed him back to the 1918 flu,it became real to him.Until then his response was 'its not a big threat',etc. 50-100 million world deaths,and our experience in an old farm community graveyard with large families dead in 10 days,stocking up made sense then.How the food chain delivery could dry up and in 3 days there is no food to be bought.Started making more sense yet.

Sooooo,good start to getting a sheeple to think about a subject that just plain hasnt crossed his mind.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Our Shop n Save will advertise 10 for $10.00 on an item then at the Save a Lot it will be 89cents each. (Same local owners!) I just talked with a friend in another County and their S n S had items listed that ours did not. So, I guess the local owners can change their prices. It really takes 2 to grocery shop. One to put the items on the belt and another to see what the register says. Many times we have caught the clerk ringing up things at NOT the sale prices. They usually alibi out and say the main office failed to change their computers. My suggestion, next Spring plant a garden. Even a few plants in your flower bed if you are living in town.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

halfpint said:


> I went to a music jam today where we had a pot luck lunch, and had an interesting conversation at the table that I sat. We began discussing the economy, and several of the people there said that they were beginning to stock up on food and other necessities because of the economy. Besides my daughter, I was the youngest one at the table, and must have had a shocked expression on my face as one of the people looked at me and said that if I had lived during or after the depression like many of them had, that I would stock up also. I didn't let them know that I have lived this way for years.
> 
> My hope is that many of these people can convince their children and grandchildren to stock up before it's too late.
> 
> Dawn


I dont think stocking up is the answer. That will only last a short while. 

People need to learn how to grow, and make all their own food, clothes, and shelter.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

"My hope is that many of these people can convince their children and grandchildren to stock up before it's too late."

I would think this way too as most children/grandchildren I know wouldn't lift a shovel, hoe or seed packet! In addition, they're so used to every vegetable under the sun coming in a can or wrapped in plastic that they don't trust something fresh!

Like my granddaughter who thought pancakes came from the freezer, eggs came from the carton and milk came from "the big silver truck!"


----------



## farmwife (Jan 6, 2006)

We are teaching our children how to live self sufficent as we learn too! My oldest son wants to live with out electric! He also wants to ride horse and have no car in the future. We will see where that goes later.

He will be 13 and not like alot of his peers. Thank goodness he doesn't mind being different. He don't tell alot of them how he thinks, because they would really think he is strange. He wants to learn alot of the old ways. We do love history here too by the way!


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

There is so much to pay attention to while shopping. 

Dh did our monthly shopping last night and 2 items that we bought in quantity then ran one through... then ran it through putting in x 6 on the other x 8. 

We bought 6 yogurts, but were charged 7...
We bought 8 cans of mushrooms, but were charged 8...

There is so much to pay attention to... normally when we shop I watch the register, dc unload the carts, and dh loads the carts with bags, but I could not go last night. 

I agree too you have to really watch the price breakdown... it annoys me to see the smaller sizes cheaper, but that certainly is the case now sometimes. 

We don't coupon since we rarely use the items they are for... but I have been noticing more and more shelf shortages the last few months... generic rolled oats, generic cream of mush, generic canned refried beans (yes I usually make dried beans, but I like having canned on hand). 

I agree too on raising more and doing more yourself! Working on this.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> Not sure where this person got this information, but she's very involved in political, world and economic news, but according to her news sources, the *real* numbers are showing us at the beginning stages of a depression.
> 
> That statement was verified by another person I know, who keeps up with the numbers and issues.


I wonder if the "Real" numbers include FOOD, FUEL, and ENERGY. :grump:


----------



## Pack Rat (Nov 9, 2006)

Real numbers: http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data
It would be oh so nice if people, lots of them, chose to begin not only thinking, but thinking ahead. Slim chance. It would be even nicer to have large groups of people radically change consumer philosophy and lifestyle to something more reminiscent of their likely far more frugal and personally responsible forebearers. Even slimmer chance.

As others here have indicated, none of what is happening economically is really any surprise to anyone who has even a modicum of "common sense". Preparing for what is likely coming is largely a matter of having or acquiring the resources ahead of time. Unfortunately, not all of us have been so blessed. Likewise, by all well publicized "leading indicators", common sense is not common, and for reasons ranging from ignorance, to an attitude of entitlement, to those like Job who are dealt circumstances beyond their control, there will be a hoard of people who are likely going down with the ship.

Even while it has been possible to notice a slight tilt to the deck of this Titanic economy, surly the invigorating strains of the band mean nothing serious has happened, and we now have free ice on the deck for our drinks! The party continues! Right? Women and children (lets take care of our own) first, just as a precaution, and not too many to a boat, lest there be panic.

There weren't enough life boats then, and there weren't enough people in the ones there were. There aren't enough means or people utilizing the rapidly evaporating available means even now. Those who have had the foresight and wherewithal to get to one will have done so as soon as possible and made as much distance as possible from the sinking hulk, as the cost of delay may mean only a change of view when one goes under. As usual, those in steerage, even with knowledge of navigation or strong arms to row with, will fare the worst.


Stocking up now, by those who have never had more than a few days worth of anything, is beset with additional difficulties, not the least of which being the present cost in the course of deflating wages and / or inflating goods. This is a time when the finishing touches should be added to the stocks, not the basics undertaken. Even more telling, MasterCard recently released it's stats on consumer purchasing, and (drum roll please) while discretionary spending is down .8%, consumer credit spending is up 2%, reflecting more groceries, gas and energy bills (necessities) being put on "the card". There is also an increase in the number of those carrying a balance, as well as a decrease in payment size. In simple terms, it seems many people are having a harder time making their day to day ends meet, to say nothing of preparing for the future, and are using credit to cover the gap. Guess what? For most, that gap is only going to get bigger because most people are so far into denial land that like Wile E. Coyote, they'll be treading air long after the edge of the cliff. When that resulting debacle of the dropping of the delusional gets added into the sub-prime conflagration (possibly beginning about 6-8 months from now, and extending for ???), there may be an official admission of the "r" word. A few decades or so from now, some historians will begin to speak of it as the Great Depression of the 21st century. Others may speak of it as the beginning of "the Tribulation", because the things that made it possible to recover from the depression of the 1930's (and all those prior and since), the abundance of natural resources remaining, the practical skill set and work ethic of the majority of the people, and a reliance on simple technology are now in very short supply. Not good, because there will be wars, large and small, over the best of the remaining resources (oil, coal, timber, good water, good ground, places of adequate rainfall, etc), and those waging war are not concerned for the good of the planet, or for the good of the most, but for their own survival, power and comfort. 

It may be difficult to do well against such odds, and there will be some for whom life, such as it is, will continue on much as it has: those already at or near the bottom, those with almost nothing to lose. For many, some even here, it could be a good thing to get accustomed to doing with a lot less, because at this point you may not have time to build a lifeboat, even buying your place in one (buying a farm, animals, supplies, etc), if done so with debt, you may get a seat in a lifeboat, only to have a noose around your neck tied to the ship of state. Debt is as much the enemy as anything, and that can take you out of the game almost as fast as no groceries or TP. 

Do what you can to prepare, but don't get into (any more) debt. Pay off or get out from under any that you have. Then do your shopping.

Thanks for allowing me to share my two (genuine) coppers.
Pack Rat


----------



## RichieC (Aug 29, 2007)

Coco said:


> I just got back from Shopping. I spent $123 and didn't get much of anything. 1 qrt of olive oil on sale was 9.79 .I was blown away at the produce area, CF 3.99 per head, cut up lettuce $1.99 per bag, Apples 1.49 per lb. Carrots the baby ones 1.69 per lb. It was crazy!! I also noted that every one looking at the produce was in sticker shock. I also noted that many people were just staring at the shelves with a blank look on their faces. Ramin noodles 5/1.00 Many carts with just the basics in them, no one in the chip and soda lanes. I'm in WI , with high heating bills.


That's a lousy grocery store. Time to look around for a new one.

Several of the items you mention are ones I buy. Olive oil is $7.99 at Shaw's, I just bought some at Ocean State for $4.95.

Apples depend on the variety, but most are .99 a pound. Ramen here is 10, not 5, for a dollar.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Couple weeks ago, one of the local stores had a weekend-only canned goods sale (some canned goods were on sale all week but these were extra *good*) sales. Of course, I stocked up as the budget allowed which wasn't nearly as much as I'd prefer, but every bit counts, right? I figured that with such really good specials and all the talk of recession, others would also have their carts full up.

While the store was pretty packed, I was absolutely amazed and dismayed at the fact that NO one else was taking advantage! Not even the Mennonite lady who came in after me. There were, however, _lots _of people who had carts full of soda pop and packaged box food and frozen pizza rolls and such. You know, the New American Diet.

Olive oil was a gallon for $22.95 at the Amish store recently but $16.99 for a 2 qt bottle at China-Mart. Remember that most stores (esp. Wally World) do NOT want you to be able to stock up/prep. They lose money in the end if you don't have to keep coming back for those token quantities.

Dunno. Sometimes it seems like there's two types of folks - those who think everything'll be fine (as in, the gov't will always be there to "help") and those of us who wear those shiny beanies who know better.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I always see people replying about how they can,t believe everyone else is buying soda pop, or junk food and arent taking advantage of specific sales ect, and seem to be not as informed as what you are ,the fact may be the people buying the junk food and chips ect may already be stocked up and are just buying things that are non essential ,They probably can,t believe you are still stocking up when they are full of supplys and so possibly the people with the junk food are more prepared than your selves you just think your more prepared, I am not picking on any one just saying that there are lots of people more prepared than you might think ,and not telling any one or letting them know any different.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mowrey1999 said:


> I always see people replying about how they can,t believe everyone else is buying soda pop, or junk food and arent taking advantage of specific sales ect, and seem to be not as informed as what you are ,the fact may be the people buying the junk food and chips ect may already be stocked up and are just buying things that are non essential ,They probably can,t believe you are still stocking up when they are full of supplys and so possibly the people with the junk food are more prepared than your selves you just think your more prepared, I am not picking on any one just saying that there are lots of people more prepared than you might think ,and not telling any one or letting them know any different.



Very good point, and it would also make no one want to go to their house is something serious happened, as they would not expect to find anything substantial.

Angie


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I actually saw someone stocking up the other day when I was in Big Lots. They were buying different 'long term' canned or boxed products by the box or case and were filling their cart with cases of food stuffs. Clearly another family with the realization that there is a hole in the life boat and it's taking on water .......
Ohio Rusty


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

mowrey1999 said:


> I always see people replying about how they can,t believe everyone else is buying soda pop, or junk food and arent taking advantage of specific sales ect, and seem to be not as informed as what you are ,the fact may be the people buying the junk food and chips ect may already be stocked up and are just buying things that are non essential ,They probably can,t believe you are still stocking up when they are full of supplys and so possibly the people with the junk food are more prepared than your selves you just think your more prepared, I am not picking on any one just saying that there are lots of people more prepared than you might think ,and not telling any one or letting them know any different.


More often than not, I doubt this is the case. If you've ever lived in a disaster area and have seen people freaking out 2-3 days after a storm (hurricane) because they are running out of food, ice and/or alcohol, you understand just how few people really ARE prepared.

People freak out when there might be an ice storm here... 2-3 days tops without being able to get to a store. Every.single.time. I've been to a grocery store prior to one, besides the bread aisle being emptied, so will be the canned goods section. And I live in a rural community where you would expect (or at least I did) people to have home canned foods and other staples enough to last for at least a week without having to buy a buggy full of Spam and Vienna Sausage.

Just some of my observations.... YMMV


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Pack Rat said:


> Real numbers: http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data
> It would be oh so nice if people, lots of them, chose to begin not only thinking, but thinking ahead. Slim chance. It would be even nicer to have large groups of people radically change consumer philosophy and lifestyle to something more reminiscent of their likely far more frugal and personally responsible forebearers. Even slimmer chance.


My brother and his family (wife & 3 girls) keeps almost no food in the house. His wife decides what she wants for dinner and stops at the grocery on her way home.

And they have enough $$ to have a nice pantry.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

We've been stocking up because the shippers just got a rate hike so everything imported from the mainland (about 95% of what's sold in stores) will now go up by about 12% just because of increased shipping rates. Add in the price hikes and everything we buy now will be 50% more expensive in six months. Canned goods can last for years so we may as well buy case lots while we can.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My family thinks Im nuts to stock up, only my two closest friends know I do and are supportive but don't stock themselves. My best friend called me a couple of days ago and told me she is going to start and wanted my advice. Her reason was she sees the economy getting worse and worse and she decided I was right, better to have and not want then to want and not have. She came over last night and I gave her some herbs I had dried up to help get her out and we went to the store together and got her starterd up.

I did the "parking lot relay" yesterday at my local store because they had ground beef for 99 cents a pound! I don't have a deep freezer but the one on my fridge is big and since I cooked from the freezer and pantry all January, I had plenty of room and a little extra cash to buy 30 pounds. They also had some buy one get one free meats and other items but I have learned a long time ago to be mindful of the meat prices when they are BOGO. For example, they had chuck roast BOFO with a 4 roast limit, but it was $4 a pound, so that would be $2 a pound for two roasts but a market down the street had their roast for $1.49 a pound and there was no limit to how much you could buy. I still got some great buys, stocked my freezer and saved money  

I have noticed (and it was noted in another thread) that everyone seems to have peanut butter for only $1 a jar so I bought 6 of them  

Even my mom bought extra canned goods last time we went shopping so maybe I am rubbing off on my family. I truly hope so, both of my sisters refuse to listen to reason and I fear for them both. They are big spenders and have alot of debt due to frivolous spending.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Packrat, that was very eloquent thread. It summed up what many folks are now going to face.. they will soon realize they must prep, but can't because they have no funds. 
Then what?? 
Welfare and the homeless shelter soup lines just like the the last depression= more crime and a huge blackmarket.
The overall econ situation is gettin FREAKY FAST.
I pray.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Thosse of us who prep for bad times to come and do so a little bit at a time, live a very fine double edged sword, as we talk to more folks who are willing to prep, the cost of theose foods we all prep will rise up in price all the faster..... to a point. If we do not encourage our friends and family to stock up some, then we face the possibility of having "guests" when we still have "a little extry" we can spare..... of course that could lead to something akin to Hanibal lecter having "a friend over for dinner" too. Chianti with liver?

William, not related to the Donner party
Idaho


----------

